
Ask HN: How to actually start freelancing? - Im_a_throw_away
Hi HN,<p>I&#x27;m a self employed guy living in Paris. I know how to code (mostly websites), and I&#x27;m pretty good a conversion optimisation (landing pages, AB testing, etc.)<p>After reading the thread &quot;Ask HN: How much do you earn through software freelancing?&quot; [0], I would like to givre freelancing a try. But I don&#x27;t know how to get started.<p>First: what should I freelance in? Build website? Give CRO advice? Run A&#x2F;B tests?<p>Then: how to actually find clients? Is networking the main option? Where should I go to network?<p>Any advice on this would be really helpful. Thanks!<p>[0]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=12894209
======
fuqted
Watch this: [https://vimeo.com/95680313](https://vimeo.com/95680313)

Basically, start a blog and talk about what you know. Give free advice.
Provide a platform that people can refer others to. Use this to market
yourself and eventually it'll become its own lead generator.

I don't know much else but among the things I've heard here and there, contact
people to do free or low paid work to start. If you do good work you'll find
these to be refferals down the line. Provide case studies on your blog - use
it as a portfolio.

------
BjoernKW
Previous comment of mine about this:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12744624](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12744624)

As for what to offer I think CRO is a pretty good option. I don't know the
rates for that kind of service but it seems much more specific than "I can
build websites.". Everyone and their dog builds websites these days so you'd
probably have a hard time finding a competitive advantage in the website
building space.

Ideally, find the most specific, valuable niche you can think of. CRO for a
specific industry for example.

------
itamarst
doubleyourfreelancing.com has a lots of relevant, good advice (and some paid
content I can't vouch for).

Basic idea: maximize value for customers. Don't get paid by the hour, get paid
by resulting value.

How much money would a customer make if you did A/B testing? You want to take
to get paid for the resulting value, rather than saying "oh that was two hours
work so I'll get paid for two hours".

Which of the skills you have would maximize value for customers?

~~~
itamarst
I meant to say "dyfr.com has paid content I haven't read personally so don't
know if it's good or not", not trying to imply it's bad.

